

Website plot sun position / daylight that will reach a Google map point. - datawhat
http://www.suncalc.net/

======
zachsmttys3
How did you draw the arc overlays to trace the sun's position? Is it just via
the google maps API?

Also, when I zoom in and out of the map, the arcs don't seem to appropriately
scale. Maybe I'm confused

